
Google and Facebook accused of breaking GDPR laws - physicsguy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-44252327
======
isostatic
"The GDPR explicitly allows any data processing that is strictly necessary for
the service - but using the data additionally for advertisement or to sell it
on needs the users' free opt-in consent," said noyb.eu in a statement. "GDPR
is very pragmatic on this point: whatever is really necessary for an app is
legal without consent, the rest needs a free 'yes' or 'no' option."

~~~
le-mark
_Companies that fall foul of GDPR can be - in extreme cases - fined more than
£17m._

If this is just an annual fine, simply pay as a tax of doing business in the
EU. The companies listed won't even notice.

Hopefully it's per user or something more significant.

~~~
jvzr
It is very obviously the fine per incident, and can be accompanied with daily
fines until resolution. This is definitely not a periodic fine to be paid
every year to forego compliance.

